# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Të kujtojmë Këngëtaren Anita Bitri !

## TiLoNcE

Sot lexova per vdekjen e Anita Bitrit dhe vajzes e nenes se saj
Me keqardhje i shpreh ngushellimet familjes se saj
Ajo ka qene nje kengetare shum e mir dhe ka mar pjes ne shume Festivale e Koncerte ku dhe ka fituar cmim nderi.Disa nga kenget e saj jan
Ti me zhgenjeve
Pse Kerkon
Mos u nxito,mos u gabo
etj
Se fundi u kthye ne Shqiperia me albumin e saj "Çdo gjë është e mundur"
Ne ket Album ajo kishte dhe kenge qe i kendonte me vajze e saj  8-vjecare,Sibora, e cila humbi jeten se bashku me te jemen dhe gjyshen ne nje vdekje tragjike  :i ngrysur: 

Mbasi emigroi ne USa ka qene e pranishme ne shume ,festa ,Dasma e gezime familjare te bashkatdhetarve ,me zerin e saj te mrekullueshem.
Le te jete i paharum Emri dhe kujtimi i saj
Flm ANITA ,qe  zerin,talentin,dhe punen tuaj,ja kushtove  muzikes Shqipetare.
Emri yt do te kujtohet me respekt nga te gjithe artedashesit Shqiptar kudo qe jane

Ndoshta ka shume matreiale ne intrenet,po preferova te shkruaj dicka vete,si shenje falenderimi per ate qe ajo i ka dhon Muzikes shqiptare
 Ju ftoj te gjithve te sillni dicka  dhe te kujtojme Aniten


Me  keqardhje per humbjen tuja
Tironce_TR

----------


## TiLoNcE

kjo osht nje foto e Anites

----------


## sweet_babe

> Oh i remember her, when did this happend how




* vdiq nje vlonjate yll......

Hon...Anita bashke me familjen e saj vdiqen ne shtepi 
nga gazi carbonic qe kishte dal nga ngohesit e shtepise...
keta ishin duke fjetur...(nje vdekje te lehte ben)
por aman ishte shume e re lumadhja....bashke me vajzen e saj 7vjecare
si edhe nenen....
Per me shume info rreth vdekjes shiko nga tema qe eshte 
hapur per vdekjen e saj....*

----------


## sweet_babe

BML Produces Albanian Superstar Anita Bitri! 
After nine long years, singing sensation Anita Bitri returns to her homeland of Albania, armed with a new CD release produced in NYC as a collaboration between Kosovo producer Florent Boshnjaku and the Brooklyn Media Lab.

C.E.O. newcomer LIDO, spits a nasty verse on DIGITELLE's dance remix of the first single, entitled "C'mon, C'mon" which you can preview here:

~*http://www.brooklynmedialab.com/html/come_on.htm *~

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Me hidheroj shume ky lajmi i sotem ... sa nuk isha
ne gjendje e ta besoja. 
Shpresoj qe shpirti i saj  te prehet ne parajse me gjithe bijen edhe mamane e saj te dashur. 

Po postoj nje artikull te marre nga gazeta Korrieri 

Kengetarja shqiptare rikthehet ne Shqiperi, pas 9 vitesh emigrim ne Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes. Albumi i ri i titulluar "Cdo gje eshte e mundur", vjen si nje ditar i artistes vlonjate. Tre videoklipet, bashkepunimi me artiste amerikane dhe dueti i vecante me vajzen e saj Siboren. "Cdo gje eshte e mundur": te prekesh suksesin, te harrohesh, te behesh nene e te "rilindesh" serish artistikisht, edhe pse ne nje toke e cila nuk eshte e jotja.

Perrallat shpesh dalin nga librat me kopertina te bukura dhe kapen fort pas protagonisteve te jetes reale, te cilet luftojne per te patur cdo gje qe eshte e mundur. Perralla amerikane, kete here ka emrin e Anita Bitrit, kengetares shqiptare e cila prej 9 vitesh jeton ne Shtetet e Bashkuara. Ne kopertine shkruhet "Cdo gje eshte e mundur", nuk eshte vetem titulli i albumit te saj te ri, por dhe nje fakt te cilin kengetarja ka dashur ta theksoje ne te gjithe etapat e jetes se saj. Nje ze i vecante, i karakterizuar nga jehona folk dhe nga nje tendence e vendosur virtuozizmi, i pershtatet nje repertori kengesh me shije qytetare, te cilat i pelqejne cdo gjenerate. Edhe 14 kenget e albumit te saj te fundit shkojne teresisht ne kete linje; kenge qe te godasin qe ne degjimin e pare, te tjera qe te kthejne prapa ne kohe, qe te ngjallin emocion per nga forca interpretuese. Keshtu eshte gatuar kengetarja vlonjate: nje vokaliste qe kendon me pasion melodine me lineare, pa pretendime intelektuale; nje artiste qe pelqen perfekshmerine, sesa gjetjet e rastesishme, kapricot apo provokimet. Nje album, te cilin i'a ka dedikuar publikut, qe i ka munguar per gati nje dekade. "Arsyeja e vetme, qe une nuk jam rikthyer ne Shqiperi ka qene problemi i dokumentave. Tashme me zgjidhjen e tyre, asgje nuk me pengon nga rikthimi im si artiste ne Shqiperi", thote kengetarja e cila per here te pare ne albumin e ri shfaqet edhe si kantautore. "Ky album ka larmi, pasi perfshin te gjitha sferat e jetes sime, duke perfshire vajzen time, nostalgjine, dashurine, pasionin e jetes, dhimbjen e mergimit". 

Shumica e kengeve jane ne shqip dhe nje pjese ne anglisht. "Cdo gje mund te ndodhe eshte realizuar ne bashkepunim me producentin amerikan te Bitrit, James Avatar, i cili ka orkestruar pjesen me te madhe te kengeve. Kenget jane incizuar ne studion e kompozitorit dhe producentit kosovar Floren Boshnjaku (Dream House Studios). Ne album nuk do te mungojne dhe ritmet hip-hop, te cilat do te vijne permes kenges "Muzika dhe ne", ku Bitri do te shoqerohet nga njeri prej pjestareve te grupit amerikan "CEO Electronic", si dhe nga rreperi shqiptar Paridi. 

Kenget per te jane te gjitha te bukura, pasi gjithsecila perfaqeson nje pjese te jetes se saj. Por, dueti me te bijen Siboren e lekund paksa ne kete perzgjedhje. "Frymezimi i kesaj kenge eshte dashuria, lidhja midis femijes dhe prindit. Ndjenjes sime si nene, por ne pergjithsi te gjitha nenave, i pergjigjet ndjenja e femijes. Nje shkembim dhe nderthurje e tille eshte dicka e mrekullueshme, qe merret nga kjo bote", thote kengetarja. "Na jep bekimin", eshte nje tjeter kenge e dashur per kengetaren. Ne te pershkruhet marrezia e viteve 90-91. "I kushtohet dhimbjes se gjithe atyre nenave, qe prisnin lajme per femijet e larguar. I kushtohet te gjitha atyre qe te larguar nga vendi i tyre edhe pse kane kushte me te mira, jane gjithnje me mendjen e zemren tek familjet, tek vendi i tyre". Gjalleria shtohet tek "Korveta", ku optimizmi dhe deshira per te lene pas, te pakten per nje cast te gjithe hallet dhe problemet e jetes ne nje xhiro me korvete. 

Videoklipet se shpejti ne Tirane 

Nje nga qellimet kryesore te Anites eshte qe kenget ti paraqese me videoklipe. Dy prej tyre kane perfunduar tashme, nderkohe qe pritet te perfundoje dhe i trete. 

Respektivisht "Na jep bekimin", "Nostalgjia", "Mundem te kem". "Ne keto momente jam ne proces pune per videon e trete "Mundem te kem", e cila eshte kompozim i kengetarit te famshem amerikan Chico Debarge, (familja Debarge, eshte e dyta pas familjes Xhekson ne biznesin e muzikes amerikane)". Kjo kenge eshte blere nga kengetarja, duke u perpunuar per ti ardhur sa me afer publikut shqiptar. 

"Kjo eshte nje nga videot me te veshtira. Do te jete nje pune kolosale per mua, pasi do te me duhet te kercej me nje koreografi te caktuar". Albumi ne anglisht pritet te dale se shpejti, nderkohe qe do te paraprihet nga ai ne shqip, realizmi i te cilit ka perfunduar ne 30 qershor 2004 dhe pritet te shperndahet ne nje kohe te shkurter ne tregun muzikor shqiptar.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

2 nga kenget e saj jane : "Malli" ..& .. "Besoj ne Dashuri "

Nje foto tjeter e saj

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Ti zemren time mos e kerko." - *Anita Bitri*

Sot n'autobus u njoha me nje djale,
shkembeva cilter un' me te disa fjale.
Dhe kur u ndame te dy ne stacion,
ai doren fort mua sec ma shtrengon...

S'kaluan shume, vetem disa dite,
harrova emrin, i harrova dhe syte.
Nje dite ne rruge befas me takon
dhe per cudi me thot' se m'dashurooon...

C'esht' kjo dashuriiiii...?!

Mos u nxito, mos u gabo,
ti zemren time mos e kerko!

Mos u nxito, mos u gabo,
ti zemren time mos e kerko!

Mos u zem'ro, ti mos me mbaj meri,
un' do te flas gjithmon' me ciltersiiiiiiii....

Kur njeh nje vajz' qe ngroht' te flet,
te buzeqesh, te respekton,
nuk esht' e then' se ajo te dashuron.

Kur njeh nje vajz' qe ngroht' te flet,
te buzeqesh, te respekton,
nuk esht' e then' se ajo te dashuron.

***Kur njeh nje vajze,
qe ngrohte ty te flet,
nuk esht' e thene
se ajo te dashuron.
Kur njeh nje vajze,
qe ty te respekton,
nuk esht' e thene
se ajo te dashuron.***

Te lutem djale, mos me keqkupto,
s'jam mendjelehte, k'te ti mos e harro.
Mir'sjelljen ruaj un' tek cdo njeri,
si djale, vajz' te rritur, dhe femij'.

Do te takoj un' ty perseri,
por k'te nga mendja hiqe ti.
Sepse mir'sjellja s'eshte dashuri.
Le ta mesoje ai qe nuk e di !

...Ai qe nuk e diiiiiii...!

Mos u nxito, mos u gabo,
ti zemren time mos e kerko!

Mos u nxito, mos u gabo,
ti zemren time mos e kerko!

Mos u zem'ro, ti mos me mbaj meri,
un' do te flas gjithmon' me ciltersiiiiiiii....

Kur njeh nje vajz' qe ngroht' te flet,
te buzeqesh, te respekton,
nuk esht' e then' se ajo te dashuron.

Kur njeh nje vajz' qe ngroht' te flet,
te buzeqesh, te respekton,
nuk esht' e then' se ajo te dashuron.

Nuk esht' e thene... se ajo te dashuron !

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Fajin e ka kjo bore 
Sot eshte e shtune,
kemi hartim,
ka gjalleri
dhe frymezim,
po per cudi...,
shikoj nga lart,
nje zog na fton,
troket ne xham.

Bora e bardhe
pemet mbuloi,
cudi.., me fal!
Ti nuk e fal.
I vogli zog,
shpej fluturoi,
t'i shkojm' nga pas
me gaz na fton.

(refreni)
Ja po ulet ne oborr,
rreth e rreth esht' kjo debore,
oh sa na gezon,
dhe si zogjte na fton.
Ja syqeshur ne vrapuam,
pame mimozat qe buruan,
oh sa u cuditm,
zemrat na trokiten..,
Ja syqeshur lozim ne si femije,
gjuaj une, me fort gjuan ti.
Shpejt harruam se ne kishim hartim;
...Hej ti shok, pse gjuan kaq fort!
Ja zilja ra, sa shpejt mbaroi kjo ore,
me sy te qeshur ne mesuesen shikojme,
ja dhe femijt qe ........ shperndane ne oborr;
Nuk kemi faj, fajin e ka kjo bor'!
Nuk kemi faj, fajin e ka kjo bor'!
Nuk kemi faj...Faj ka kjo bor'!

----------


## shahisti

shpreh ngushellimet e mia  te afermeve te familjes se  Anita Bitrit .

----------


## StormAngel

Ngushellimet e mia per kete humbje tragjike. :i ngrysur:

----------


## StterollA

Albasoul ka hapur nje kend ne galerine fotografike kushtuar yllit te muzikes se lehte shqipe, Anita Bitri (KETU). Jeni te ftuar ju qe posedoni ndonje fotografi te saj t'a postoni ne kete teme.

----------


## ChuChu

i paskeni bere me votime fotot e saj? si eshte puna me ju

----------


## Simply_the_Best

Me vjen shume keq per vdekjen e nje ylli shqipetar,  dhe per familjen e saj. une e mora vesh dje kte ngjarje dhe sa shkova ne shtepi i tregova atyre te mive. ju erdhi shume keq.
nuk cdi te them vetem R.I.P
ne gjithmone do ta mendojme...do te jet gjithmone ne zemrat tona.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Teatri i Vlorës mban 1 minut heshtje përpara shfaqjes  

Askush nuk e ka besuar lajmin e hidhur për vdekjen tragjike të këngëtares së mirnjohur vlonjate Anita Bitri në shtëpinë e saj në Nju Jork, por gjithçka ka qenë e vërtetë dhe shokuese për të gjithë Vlorën. Sot paradite në shtëpinë e të atit të saj zotit Skënder Bitri kishte rënë zia dhe lotët nuk kishin kursyer askënd nga njerzit e saj të afërt por edhe nga miqt dhe shokët. Babai i Anita Bitrit nuke pranon versionin e vdekjes aksidentale të emetuar nga mediat amerikane dhe shqiptare, pasi ai kishte biseduar gjatë me Anitën gjatë muajit gusht kur ajo kishte qëndruar disa ditë në Vlorë.

Anita kishte patur probleme me njerzit e burit për çështjen e trashgimisë pasi dihej se i shoqi i saj ndodhej në çastet e fundit të jetës pas një sëmundje të rëndë dhe që vdiq kur Anita ndodhej në Vlorë, gjë që e detyroj këngëtaren të ndërpriste vizitën dhe përgatitjet për një koncert të madh dhe të kthehej në NEË YORK. Megjithëtë njerzit e saj i kërkojnë Qeverisë shqiptare që të bëjë të mundur sjelljen e trupit të këngëtares, të vajzës së saj dhe të nënës në atdhe ku të kenë mundësi ti vendosin një tufë me lule.

Ndërkohë sot në mbrëmje Estrada profesioniste e Vlorës përpara çfaqes së radhës "Një Hajdut në Zarf" ka mbajtur 1 minutë heshtje për këngëtaren Anita Bitri dhe familjen e saj. Në një monitor të madh në qëndër të skenës shfaqej këngëtarja Anita Bitri duke kënduar, ndërkohë që e gjithë trupa e teatrit dhe estradës kanë dal në skenë dhe pas fjalës së Drejtorit të Teatrit "Petro Marko" zotit Kristaq Skrame, të gjithë spektatorët janë ngritur në këmbë dhe kanë mbajtur 1 minutë heshtje.

Nga ana tjetër Kryetari i Bashkisë së Vlorës zoti Shpëtim Gjika është shprehur sot se trupi i këngëtares Anita Bitri, vajzës së saj dhe nënës duhet të prehen në qytetin e Vlorës.

Një foshnje 3 ditëshe gjendet i braktisur tek dera e Shtëpisë së foshnjës

Vlore- Burimet nga Shtëpia e Foshnjës në zonën e Ujit të Ftohtë të Vlorës bëjnë të ditur se, një natë më parë është gjetur pranë derës së kësaj shtëpie një foshnje e braktisur nga nëna e saj. Foshnja, sipas burimeve, ishte vetëm 3 ditëshe dhe ishte lënë e mbështjell me një batanije pranë derës së jashtme të godinës së shtëpisë. Kanë qenë të qarat e fëmijës që kanë bërë të dalin punonjëset e kësaj shtëpie dhe ta marin foshnjen brenda, ndërkohë që rreth e rrotull shtëpisë nuk është parë këmbë njeriu.

Punonjëset kanë njoftuar menjëherë policinë, e cila ka nisur hetimet për identifikimin e nënës që braktisi foshnjen 3 ditëshe në rrethana ende të paditura.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Një vajzë vlonjate në Nju Jork  

Këngëtarja Anita Bitri ka lindur në qytetin e Vlorës, ka studiuar për violinë në qytetin e lindjes dhe i është futur krejt rastësisht rrugës së këngës. Fillimisht ajo është shfaqur në Koncertet e Pranverës, për t'u bërë më pas një nga emrat më të njohur të muzikës së lehtë shqiptare në fillimvitet '90 dhe pretendente e çmimeve të para në festivalet e këngës në Radio Televizionin Shqiptar. Disa nga këngët më të njohura të saj janë Fajin e ka kjo borë, Mos u nxito, mos u gabo, Abra kadabra, etj. Në vitin 1996, së bashku me një grup këngëtarësh popullorë të ansamblit Tropoja, shkon për një turne koncertesh në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Gjatë qëndrimit të saj në Amerikë, i lind vajza e saj Sibora, e cila menjëherë merr nënshtetësinë amerikane. Lindja e vajzës, trazirat në Shqipëri dhe problemet që ajo ka pasur me dokumentet e mbajtën 9 vjet larg Shqipërisë. Ndërkohë ajo rindërton jetën e saj në Nju Jork, martohet dhe rigjen veten në fushën e muzikës. Rikthehet në Tiranë dhe në Vlorë pas 9 vitesh, në korrik të vitit 2004. Vetëm pak javë më parë, pas një sëmundjeje të gjatë, ajo humbet të shoqin, gjë që e pengoi të hidhte në tregun shqiptar albumin e saj të fundit Çdo gjë mund të ndodhë.

----------


## malli

Une isha ne Shqiperi ne ate moment kur degjova lajmin e vdekjes e Anites , vajzen e saj dhe nenen.
Te them te verteten nuk mu besua , me erdhi shum shum keq.
Ne kete rast ngushelloj te gjithe familjen e saj, i perjete qofte kujtimi i saj , vajzes , dhe nenes. (Amen)

----------


## GoDDeSS

Zoti e bekofte.

Se kisha pare kete teme

Por zemra ime eshte me te dashurit e te trejave (Anita, cupa, dhe e jema)

Aniten e kam pas gjithmone pike te dobet dhe kur jetoja ne vlore (mbaj mend rreth moshes 5-6) e kam takuar jo me shume se 2 here. Prinderit e mi kishin respekt te madh per te jemen ne vecanti. Mbaj mend vetem nje here qe shkuan te pinin kafe, dhe vec flaje te mira kishin per te. Aniten e mbaj mend vetem nje rast kur tek sheshi i flamurit dhe me perqafoi (un se kisha iden se kush ishte ajo ne ate moshe). heren e fundit qe e pashe qe ne koncertin qe u zhvillua ne Michigan. Kishte ndyshuar shume..per te mire. "Hajde Vlora" ja bente dhe atje sepse e morri vesh qe kishte disa vlonjat. Ishte koncerti me i mire i veres.


Me vjen shume keq per kete ngjarje jashtezakonisht tragjike. Te pakten jane te tre lart me te shoqin e Anites tani ne paqe. 

_Cdo gje ndodh per nje arsye_...une akoma jam duke kerkuar arsyet.

Pushofte ne paqe Anita Bitri, Cupa, dhe e jema.

*Shkruani ne shqip*

----------


## LeNNoN

Ngushellimet e mia te sinqerta per familjen e kengetares shqiptare !





LeNNoN !

----------


## ElMajico

bashkohem edhe une ne ngushelimet e tere forumit dhe te gjithe shqiptareve te afermeve te Anita Bitrit ....nje humbje e madhe per te gjithe ne si komb....

me respekt ElMajico....

----------


## Kumanovarja

oh Zot pse vepron ne padrejtsi :i ngrysur:  sa keq me ka ardhur 

Tashi merzitem me shume kure degjoj albimin e saj te Ri

Duke kendu me Siboren e tmerrshme.....duet  ..Kengen ..Bijes Sime..

----------

